# Portage spinnt langsam

## gekko247

Hallo Zusammen,

ich glaube Portage spinnt langsam  :Laughing: 

Ich wollte gerade die xine-lib installieren und bekomme folgende Meldung von Portage

```

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1 to /

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

!!! File: files/digest-xine-lib-1.0-r4

```

Hat jemand eine Idee

bis denne gekko

----------

## psyeye

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes
> ...

 

Holzhammer-Methode:

```
rm -rf /usr/portage/media-libs/xine-lib

emerge sync && emerge xine-lib
```

psyeye

----------

## gekko247

Moin,Moin,

danke für die schnelle antwort.

Habe mal ein bissi rumgegoggelt.

Scheint ein bug zu sein

bis denne

gekko

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

bei dem Versuch, rsync zu aktualiseren bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r5 to /
> ...

 

Ich hab mal versucht, alle Dateien im Verzeichnis /usr/portage/net-misc/rsync/ zu löschen und mit emerge --sync diese Dateien neu anzulegen, hat leider nichts gebracht. Auf bugs.gentoo.org hab ich leider auch nichts dazu gefunden.

Was könnte ich sonst noch machen, um dieses Problem zu lösen ?

lg

----------

## Yonathan

versuch einfach nochmal.

bei mir ging es eben ganz problemlos. einfach nochmal syncen und neu versuchen.

----------

## Earthwings

 *GWN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Plötzliche Strenge trifft Nutzer unerwartet
> 
> FEATURES="strict" wurde bereits vor einigen Wochen angeschaltet, aber die Anzahl an Nutzern, die durch die neuen Fehlermeldungen verwirrt wurden und Fehler bei der Installation meldeten nimmt nicht ab. Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum keine "öffizielle" Ankündigung einer Änderung stattfand? Dieser Thread wurde haftend gemacht um Leuten mit den selben Fehlern eine schnelle Referenz zu bieten:
> ...

 

Die letzten beiden Beiträge hier angehängt.

----------

## ness01

Was spricht gegen ein ebuild /pfad/zum/ebuild.ebuild digest?

----------

## Voltago

Praktisches undokumentiertes Portage-Feature:

```
emerge --digest <whatever>
```

Ist allerdings nur dann zu gebrauchen, wenn nur eine Version der gewünschten Software in Portage ist, da ansonsten alle Versionen heruntergeladen werden, um ein digest-* zu erzeugen.

----------

## Earthwings

Den digest sollte man aber nur dann neu erstellen, wenn man sich von Hand vergewissert hat, das alle Dateien in Ordnung sind. Erstellt man blind eine neue Prüfsumme, wird der komplette Schutz vor korrupten Downloads und Crackversuchen ausgehebelt. Dann lieber FEATURES=-strict in /etc/make.conf bzw. strict standardmäßig aktiviert lassen und bei akutem Problem 

```
FEATURES=-strict emerge <whatever>
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

schonmal was von backdoor infiltration gehört? 

mit nem digest neu anlegen sollte man schwer aufpassen woher man die distfile hat! 

wenn irgenson böser noob ein backdoor in der distfile untergebracht hat haste dir ruckzuck mal einen trojaner auf deiner linux kiste zugezogen.

aber es ist recht unwahrscheinlich das einer an nem offiziellen distfile mirror rumgespielt hat

----------

